# Sirius Sportster 3 Mounting



## akafrog18 (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas of mounting options for my Sirius Radio in my 04 VW Jetta GLS. I just received it for Christmas and would like to make the installation look as clean as possible. I currently just have it sitting in the cup holder until I can find a nice way of mounting it and hiding the wires.
Please let me know what others have done.


----------



## Camelman16 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Sportster 3 Mounting (akafrog18)*

you're the 3rd person i've seen post something like this in the past 48 hours. i just got a sirius satellite radio myself for christmas this year, and plan on installing it in my mk4 jetta on friday, jan 2. i know there's a whole bunch of stuff on satellite installs on these forums, but the problem is they're scattered. that's how i found out how to install mine, and it took me a few hours of searching to do so. so if you don't mind waiting until friday, i plan on posting a DIY satellite install guide to help everybody out. in all honesty, i joined this forum to ask for the same satellite radio info, and i got a few helpful responses but like i said, the good info you need is scattered all over. so wait till friday, and i'll have an install guide up, with pictures. me personally, as for location, i plan on removing my dummy switches above my headunit where the seat warmer buttons go and putting my radio there.


----------



## akafrog18 (Dec 30, 2008)

I will wait until Friday and see how you mounted your unit. My only thought is where you are placing your radio may not work for me as I have the heated leather seats in my mk4.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (akafrog18)*

This is one of the best Mk4 installs I've seen on Vortex... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2371742


----------

